# New Gear: Dolmar PS 5100 - Seems very light and plenty of power



## zzr7ky (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi - 

I was shopping for a saw to replace the small Mac's that I had been using.  They will be loaners, limbers now. 

I went with the 3/6 .050" 18" chain/bar combination.  

The saw seems to be very well made.  Starts and runs well.  Very light, strong.  I like it.

I've run plenty of Stihl's and Huskys.  I had been leaning towards a Husky 353.  For about $400 delivered I'm very happy.  
I'd recommend it to anyone.  


I'm cutting mostly Ash and Maple.

ATB, 
Mike P


Edited:  SHOULD be in Gear!!


----------



## sedanman (Oct 30, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it? Mailorder?


----------



## zzr7ky (Oct 30, 2006)

I got it via Mail Amick's Superstore in the Carolina's.  

ATB,
Mike P


----------

